# Dreams of Ice - Shiva, neue Dungeons, eine neue Klasse/Job (Rogue/Ninja) - Content Patch 2.4.



## Tonkra (22. September 2014)

Neues Videomaterial von der TGS in Tokyo zum kommen Content Patch 2.4. *"Dreams of Ice"*:

Shiva incoming, sowie Ninja als neuer Job, Rogue als Grundklasse

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MI2zFK_Xq38

 

*Dreams of Ice- TGS TRAILER*

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NVKbhos6utY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/B]

 

*Neue Dungeons*

*



 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=WHIHzXZKAf8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Ninja und Rogue als neuer Job/Klasse




 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=pFkLMDlYvoI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

Shiva - Amphitheater




 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=XdQMXinVahg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## hockomat (26. September 2014)

Stehen eigentlich die Job Voraussetzungen für den Ninja schon fest also Schurke auf 50 und sonst die 2 weiteren Klassen deren Skills man benutzen kann ?


----------



## amnie (29. September 2014)

das einzige was ich jetzt auswendig wüsste ist, dass man für rogue eine klasse level 10 haben muss und um ninja freizuschalten das main scenario bis zum ende von 2.2 gespielt haben (das kann aber sein, dass das nur gerüchte sind und nix offizielles)


----------



## karstenschilder (29. September 2014)

Bin gespannt auf den dritten Teil der verschlungene Schatten. Nach irgendeiner Aussage von Yoshida sollen sie sich dafür, auch kostenmäßig, noch mal richtig ins Zeug gelegt haben, trotz des Wissens, dass nur ein sehr geringer Teil der Spielerschaft das überhaupt zu Gesicht bekommen wird.


----------



## Tonkra (17. Oktober 2014)

Hier jetzt mal der aktuelle richtige Trailer:

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MI2zFK_Xq38

 

 

er zeigt auch den finalen Abschnitt von Bahamuts Labyrinth


----------



## amnie (19. Oktober 2014)

sieht alles seeehr fein aus. frei mich auf sastasha hm, is von den einsteigerdungeons mein liebling 

der neue sieht auch sehr geil aus. alles in allem solider content-patch, ich hab nix zu meckern. gerüchteweise soll auch die atma-drop-rate leicht erhöht werden. ma gucken ob ich mich da vielleicht doch mal durchplage (mit dem rest der relikt-reihe hab ich theoretisch kein problem aber atma is echt so der hasspunkt)


----------

